# Do you use mini donkeys to guard?



## donnalee (May 25, 2008)

Or are they also at risk because of their size from dogs, coyotes, etc? Do you need a larger donkey to work as your guard?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 25, 2008)

I would say I definitely do. But, you do have to remember that not all donkeys will make good guard animals, and also that NO animal can protect against a pack of wild dogs or coyotes. I live in a area with alot of coyotes, bears, wolves (altho , we havent seen any wolves) If you go thru some of the back threads you will see where I talk about my donkeys and how they guarded my mini horses for 3 weeks while we had a bear walking the fenceline. My donkeys do not let anything that is not familiar to them come into the pasture. I have all cattle panel fencing along with some rance fencing (all small graduated squares) then we have a 1 1/2" white band of electricity going around the bottom of the complete pasture and dry lot, that is about 18"s from the ground. You will need good fencing if you live in a predator area. We also have strands of flourescent pink ribbons tied every 6"s around the top and middle of the fencing. This is what the DNR used when there was a coyote attack on some horses about 12 miles from us. So, I thought it wouldnt hurt to add that too.We also have outdoor cameras with sound.PLus, our pastures are all right behind our house and run along the barn, so anytime I look out a house window I can see everyone and what is going on. My "guard" jennets are all in the 35 to 37"s size, my small 31" donkeys dont seem to be too interested in guarding, my hinnys who are in the 33" size all learned form there Moms and have taken on the role as keeping the horses and small donkeys away from the fence while the jennets go full force running it and braying up a storm, (they sound about 10 times there size!!!) and that is what has chased the bears away. I have been asked to "rent" my donkeys to others in the past, but no way, they are worth there weight in gold to me. Not all will agree, with using a donkey for protection..but I wouldnt be without mine. Just keep in mind..NOT ALL DONKEY MAKE A GOOD PROTECTOR., and NO ANIMALS CAN PROTECT AGAINST A PACK OF PREDATORS. We just all do the best we can to help protect our fur kids.

Corinne


----------



## donnalee (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for that info. I met a guard donkey on a farm tour last week. She guards the calves. We are in central NC and do have coyotes now. She is a standard size donkey and I can see her as formiable to anything getting near her herd of cows and babies. I wondered if the mini donks are aware of their size?

Molly was in the barn but as soon as the farmer let we photographers come in, she moved right over and stood among the cows. She watched us carefully, but seemed to know we were no threat. It was very cool to watch he, though.

Yes, I have had donkey owners tell me not all donkeys get along with the livestock, or are not inclined to protect them. I have a photo of molly on my blog http://donnacampbellsmith.blogspot.com/ I think it is cool how you can see the spots are a form of protective coloration when they are in the shadows.


----------

